# Recommend a good tack shop Portsmouth plz



## somethingillremember (18 February 2013)

As the title says , anyone recommend a good , well stocked tack shop in Portsmouth please . Im going to be in the area and as I dont know it I hope that someone can help .


----------



## somethingillremember (4 March 2013)

Bump ! 
I guess there are no horses or tack shops in Portsmouth area !!! ???


----------



## moppett (5 March 2013)

I can't think of any in Portsmouth! Chichester way there is Dogwood Saddlery and Oldwick Saddlery, and a little bit further is Stockley Trading which is in Littlehampton. 

If you want to go in the other direction there is Hampshire Saddlery in Botley, Southampton. 

Have fun shopping!


----------



## catwithclaws (5 March 2013)

moppett said:



			I can't think of any in Portsmouth! Chichester way there is Dogwood Saddlery and Oldwick Saddlery, and a little bit further is Stockley Trading which is in Littlehampton. 

If you want to go in the other direction there is Hampshire Saddlery in Botley, Southampton. 

Have fun shopping!
		
Click to expand...

Gotta love Stockley Trading - I used to work there, miss it sooo much


----------

